# Current Project: '86 Cw Freestyler



## j@mes (Mar 24, 2016)

First of all, just let me warn you,will not be an extremely fast project. I'm on a budget so parts will be ordered whenever. With that being said, enjoy!


When I first got it:








It's currently sitting in pieces, in my bike room. I'm slowly stripping it down to the frame in preparation for paint stripping,rust removal,then primer/paint.

The current paint is factory original BUT I will not be going back with it. I am however going to match up some paint as best as possible to another factory color from that year.

Almost everything had been changed from original as far as parts go... So basically everything needs replacing.

Handlebars
Stem (ordered an nos already)
Grips
Seat
Seat post
Crank
Pedals
Sprocket
Seatpost clamp
Brakes
Levers
Pegs
Wheels (ordered a vintage set already)

The stem is all set but the wheels will need to be changed back to a regular coaster brake and bleached white.






Lastly, this is the color I am painting the frame/fork






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j@mes (Mar 25, 2016)

Small update..

Started stripping the old paint/rust off. I didn't spend long on it tonight but got almost all of the front end stripped. I'm going to have to use a chemical stripper to get in the little crevices.

Hope to have it in primer soon. 







Stem should arrive tommorow, but the wheels just shipped today and will probably be middle to end of this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2016)

I MAY have a NOS seatpost Ill sell you for $10 shipped..I didnt use it for my build,its green but youre going to paint it,it doesnt matter..No guarantees that I still have it but Im PRETTY sure I do..Ill check later today..Jeff


----------



## j@mes (Mar 26, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> I MAY have a NOS seatpost Ill sell you for $10 shipped..I didnt use it for my build,its green but youre going to paint it,it doesnt matter..No guarantees that I still have it but Im PRETTY sure I do..Ill check later today..Jeff



I may take you up on that. I don't know though if I need a painted post or a chrome one. I need to take a look again at the old advertisement I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j@mes (Mar 26, 2016)

Got a little more paint stripped off the frame. I noticed a little dent and a slight bend in the right seat stay. Going to talk to my co-worker who is a frame builder and see how I should go about fixing that before paint.






Stem arrived today also. Wheels are scheduled to be delivered Wednesday. I'm hoping I can sell these old gt performer bars on eBay and turn around and buy the correct handlebar soon. Just need to get them listed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j@mes (Apr 6, 2016)

Sold some more items, and have the correct handlebars on the way for this build [emoji106]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkschul (May 11, 2016)

Cool project. Here's my 86 California Freestyler parked in front of the White House. We took an old school BMX group ride around DC a couple years ago. This was shortly after some dude hopped the fence and ran across the White House lawn, hence the security fence.


----------

